# Stool half mushy at end?



## moonpixie (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, just a quick question, hope someone can give an opinion.

I know many people here suffer with severe IBS-D, but can you tell me if fairly typical for IBS bowel movements to start out normally (as in shape and consistency) but then get rather runny/mushy for the last portion of the stool?

Essentially, I'm having a stool of two halves. The first half is OK but then I feel the rest of it is going to come out like mush, and it does.

The only recent dietary change I've made is that I have started drinking warm water with a tablespoon of lemon juice or a lemon slice before bed. Previously I used to have a small glass of milk or tea.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

I would say it's pretty common. I have seen lots of different stool types in one bowel movement before!


----------



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

That's what I see most of the time. Some start painfully solid long (or short) stools. Then heavy bursts of loose diarrhea. Typically ending up with blasts of gas for a few minutes.

Often leading to a few stray pieces of broken stool.







During this I'm in agonizing pain. Afterwards I manage some relief, until the next IBS flare up.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

ButtAches404 said:


> That's what I see most of the time. Some start painfully solid long (or short) stools. Then heavy bursts of loose diarrhea. Typically ending up with blasts of gas for a few minutes.
> 
> Often leading to a few stray pieces of broken stool.
> 
> ...


How often do you get flares on average?


----------



## ibshell (Mar 21, 2017)

when i do not have diarrhea that is how mine are. they will be 100% normal when i start by the time i am done they are very soft and sometimes it turns to diarrhea


----------



## JasonF (Apr 2, 2017)

I had the same problem, especially noticeable after starting a low-FODMAP diet, before which I did not have solid stools at all. I have since begun taking psyllium husk before every meal and the problem has resolved for me. I believe my symptom was related to a lack of soluble fiber.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

My problem is also the same as jsonF.l do not have solid stools at all.AT the last stools mixed with mucus and it is mushy.I take caltrate now but the problem remains same. I have it 3 times daily.

Thanks.


----------



## JeffR (Jan 20, 2017)

I also have frequent diarrhea / mushy stools that are either light-medium brown or yellow. No pain, and I only go 1-2 times a day (only 1 out of 10 times I get a somewhat solid stool).

Doctors can't figure it out (to be honest, I don't think they're even trying!!!!!) For me it's more of a frustration than anything, cause it makes me think something is seriously wrong (for some reason my doc does not see this as a serious issue). But I just know something is not right....wish someone could help me figure this out once and for all!


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I had that often before I found the things that work for me. I treated my Candida overgrowth and am now doing the SCD diet. So far, I have been having more normal stools than weird ones.


----------



## Momatude (Jun 2, 2016)

This is my experience. Before menopause I would have the urgencyy, the excruciating passage of a formed stool and then a rush of diarrhea or mush. Now I have the formed stool, rush of diarrhea or mush - but no pain.


----------



## Hatemybowels! (Apr 3, 2016)

I had this just this morning! Now my stomach hurts and feels unsettled. I was taking Caltrate 600mg twice a day but got constipated and it flared my hemorrhoids so I tried taking one a day the last couple of days and now this! I'm going back to two a day. I'd rather have painful constipation than diarrhea! I've had C Diff in the past and have always had IBS but C Diff worsened it and every time I get diarrhea it sends me into an anxiety spiral! It sucks!


----------

